# [OFF] Wargames

## Trevoke

Qui est-ce qui joue a ce genre de trucs? Moi je suis sur www.hackerslab.org et je m'amuse un peu.. Je sens bien que j'y connais rien a Linux, tiens  :Smile: 

----------

## robinhood

Dans le domaine, la reference c'est battle for wesnoth. sinon, vas faire un tour sur http://www.happypenguin.org/

----------

## fafounet

alors robinhood, on lit juste le titre et pas le post ?

----------

## sireyessire

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   à la rue le robinhood   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## robinhood

mm effectivement y'a un truc qui m'as echappé...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'en conclus que personne ne s'amuse a hacker gentiment? :/

[Edit :  MWA HAHA je suis Guru]

----------

## Argian

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> mm effectivement y'a un truc qui m'as echappé...  

 C'était hors sujet, mais ça m'a permis de découvrir un jeu que je n'avais jamais essayé, ça peut être intéressant, d'ailleurs, je suis en plein emerge wesnoth  :Mr. Green: 

Merci robinhood  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah tiens sympa le jeu hackerslab...

Il me semble que Loki software (k'existe pu...) avait fait un jeux (payant) qui consistait à jouer le rôle d'un hacker ou pirate je ne sais plus trop...enfin la demo était pas mal (euh ç date d'il y a 2-3 ans par là)

Je vais essayer celui là pour voir.

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais ben sur hackerslab je suis un peu bloqué au level9, la situation est un peu contraignante il faut dire 

```
bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

----------

## Trevoke

Lol je suis bloque au level 3 moi et j'ai deja bien galere pour y arriver  :Smile: 

Enfin j'ai fini par apprendre comment piper...   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il me semble que Loki software (k'existe pu...) avait fait un jeux (payant) qui consistait à jouer le rôle d'un hacker ou pirate je ne sais plus trop...enfin la demo était pas mal (euh ç date d'il y a 2-3 ans par là)
> 
> 

 

Ce serait pas de uplink dont tu parles ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai bien aime Uplink  :Smile: 

Evidemment une fois que tu te sers de Linux t'as l'impression que leur interface c'est Windows pour Hacking Dummies mais c'etait marrant  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Qui est-ce qui joue a ce genre de trucs? Moi je suis sur www.hackerslab.org et je m'amuse un peu.. Je sens bien que j'y connais rien a Linux, tiens 

 

J'avais essaye y'a qq temps .. mais vers la fin, AFAIR, il me semble que tu ne peux plus rien faire si tu ne te trouves pas dans le pays d'origine ... a moins que je confonde avec un autre ...

----------

## kwenspc

vi c'était ça : uplink. c'était sympa...Enfin y a 2-3 ans. 

mais c'était pas Loki software alors, me suis planté.

----------

## kwenspc

hum, pour hackerslab tout est bloqué  :Confused:  par le même problème de fork qui n'est pas dispo (c'est génant pour un appel système de cet envergure!)

bon ben le premier qui voit que c'est rétablie nous fais signe  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hum, pour hackerslab tout est bloqué  par le même problème de fork qui n'est pas dispo (c'est génant pour un appel système de cet envergure!)
> 
> bon ben le premier qui voit que c'est rétablie nous fais signe 

 

en fait ya moyen d'y arriver en faisant un Ctrl-D, tu re-tests un ls, si ca marche pas rebelotte !

jusqu'a  ce que t'ais un shell fonctionnel !

----------

## kwenspc

perso j'arrive même pas à aller sur le site...vous confirmez que hackerslab est down?

----------

## Trevoke

Voui www.hackerslab.org est down apparemment.

mais telnet drill.hackerslab.org (port 23) marche... Pas top mais il marche.

----------

## kwenspc

peut être sont ils victimes de leur succès   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Boha je viens de finir level3 c'est pas juste je veux lire l'enigme du level4!

----------

## kwenspc

oui et moi j'aimerais bien commencer tout bonnement   :Wink: 

(sympa le jeux, à vue de nez!)

----------

## Trevoke

www.hackerslab.org up again.

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui c'est marrant comem truc, je suis au level4

franchement celui que j'ai trouvé le plus difficile jusqu'à maintenant c'est le level0  :Laughing:   si si!

faut vraiment être dans le bain sinon ça avance pas...mais une fois que c'est parti serieux ça va!

----------

## kwenspc

bon dites : faut vraiment le craquer le pass pour le level8 ou y a une autre solution...parce que perso ma vieille bécane elle va mettre 3 plombes avec ou sans dico.    :Confused: 

enfin jusque là c'était plutôt facile. mais c'est vrai qu'on (ré-)apprend des ptits  trucs bien utiles

----------

## Trevoke

RAAH silence j'suis bloque au level4!  :Smile: 

Enfin je m'amuse avec leur tetris...  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui trojka bidouillé par "kevin"   :Laughing: 

j'ai failli m'y laisser prendre et oublier la mission   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ouais ben sur hackerslab je suis un peu bloqué au level9, la situation est un peu contraignante il faut dire 
> 
> ```
> bash: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable
> ```
> ...

 

Je rejoins kernel_sensei au niveau 9...

```
[level9@drill tmp]$ fork

bash: fork: command not found
```

Pas de bol, hein?  :Smile:  Enfin, y a plus qu'a voir, j'ai bien l'impression que je dois me remettre au C++.

(rooh c'est qui le mechant qui fait une ressuscitation d'un thread mort?)

----------

## Enlight

Mmmh je viens de checker le site, rien compris, c'est parceque je suis sur un poste windows et que d'autres trucs vont s'afficher si j'essaye de chez moi?

----------

## Trevoke

La premiere etape, c'est

http://www.hackerslab.org/eorg/

Ensuite tu vas sur

http://www.hackerslab.org/eorg/hackingzone/hackingzone.htm

et tu suis les instructions..  :Smile: 

Pour se connecter au serveur, c'est

```
telnet drill.hackerslab.org
```

donc il te faut telnet ou tout du moins quelque chose pour t'y connecter comme telnet  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Correction, me faut carrement de l'assembleur pour le niveau 9.

Quand je pense que je vais apprendre l'assembleur pour m'amuser..

----------

## dapsaille

*Hahahaahahah génial ...

 heuu a part modifier la page level0 j'ai pas tout compris en fait :p

 Un indice ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Correction, me faut carrement de l'assembleur pour le niveau 9.
> 
> Quand je pense que je vais apprendre l'assembleur pour m'amuser..

 

oki faut vraiment que je tente!

edit : et bien sur Y'a déjà un Enlight   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit 2 : bon recalé a l inscription, il semblerait qu'on ait pas la même notion de ce que sont les lettres les chiffres et "_"    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darkael

Je viens d'essayer ce machin jusqu'au niveau 3 ça a l'air pas mal... sauf que la connection est très lente. C'est normal ça? (ça fait partie du jeu?   :Very Happy: ) C'est un peu chiant quand il faut attendre 30 secondes pour taper une commande...

----------

## Enlight

putain j'hallucine 5 minutes a me prendre une message genre seuls les lettres les chiffres et "_" sont autorisés puis le popup de check lui te dit que non, le "_" c'est pas autorisé...  :Mad: 

----------

## Dais

Enlight: c'est le premier niveau  :Razz: 

Non, j'déconne

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Enlight: c'est le premier niveau 
> 
> Non, j'déconne

 

Ouais ben j'dois être le seul trop con ici pour comprendre à quoi sert le .hi dans /dev, quand tu l'execute ils se passe rien, j ai fait un readelf et un strace... nada je l'ai pas vu lacher quoique ce soit, j cale que dale mais que dalle ...

 *Quote:*   

> Last login: Thu Sep 15 12:29:08 from 69-174-21-56.chvlva.adelphia.net
> 
> [level0@drill level0]$ /dev/.hi
> 
> [level0@drill level0]$ su
> ...

 

edit : et d'abord ils veulent quoi??? on est déjà connecté donc à part une lévation de privilège je cale pas

...Last edited by Enlight on Wed Sep 14, 2005 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Darkael

Enlight: il faut executer /bin/pass, ça te donne le password de l'user avec lequel il est lancé (c'est ce qu'il faut faire à chaque fois apparement). Moi aussi je savais pas ça au début, mais en fait c'est marqué je sais plus où sur le site...

----------

## Enlight

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Enlight: il faut executer /bin/pass, ça te donne le password de l'user avec lequel il est lancé (c'est ce qu'il faut faire à chaque fois apparement). Moi aussi je savais pas ça au début, mais en fait c'est marqué je sais plus où sur le site...

 

Ahhh merci j avais pas vu les hints!!! en effet c'est un prog qui existe pas ailleurs...

Vache ce fut un grand moment de solitude là   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

dapsaille: si tu veux une hint, ne lis pas le message d'Enlight, qui te *donne* la solution en te disant quel programme executer.

En effet, la connection est lente. Je crois que le serveur est en Coree, et puis on n'est pas les seuls dessus..  :Smile: 

Le but du jeu est *toujours* d'executer /bin/pass avec le login du prochain niveau. Pour le premier niveau par exemple, tout betement, le programme te fait passer au prochain niveau, donc 'pass' et pouf, t'as le prochain password. Ensuite tu entres ce password dans le site web pour avoir le probleme du niveau 1, etc etc.

KarnEvil : ca te donne le temps de penser!

----------

## Enlight

A propose du niveau 1, dans l'énigme ils parlent de "flaw" et babelfish me traduit ça par paille   :Confused:  alors j'y comprends pas bien l'énigme   :Embarassed: 

en plus chuis deg au boulot tt ce qui est telnet/ssh est filtré, rien à faire...

----------

## Darkael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A propose du niveau 1, dans l'énigme ils parlent de "flaw" et babelfish me traduit ça par paille   alors j'y comprends pas bien l'énigme  
> 
> 

 

c'est plutot "faille"   :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   A propose du niveau 1, dans l'énigme ils parlent de "flaw" et babelfish me traduit ça par paille   alors j'y comprends pas bien l'énigme  
> 
>  
> 
> c'est plutot "faille"  

 

thx!

----------

## Trevoke

Bah oui enfin, "security flaw" c'est pas la paille de la securite, c'est une faille de securite et tu risques de te retrouver sur la paille. Nuance!  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A propose du niveau 1, dans l'énigme ils parlent de "flaw" et babelfish me traduit ça par paille   alors j'y comprends pas bien l'énigme  

 Perso j'utilise plutôt Babylon pour la traduc de mots et expressions, il est bien plus efficace en te donnant les différents nuances d'un même mot. Et intégré aux moteurs de recherche de Firefox c'est super pratique.

 *Babylon au sujet de flaw wrote:*   

> n. défaut, défectuosité, imperfection; fêlure; bourrasque
> 
> v. tacher d'imperfection, vicier, être vicié

 

A ce propos la version FR de babylon n'est pas dispo sur http://mycroft.mozdev.org j'ai donc du la faire moi même, quelqu'un sait s'il y a des restrictions légales pour lesquelles personne ne l'a encore mise sur ce site ?

----------

## dapsaille

Merci trevoke de toutes facons je ne lis jamais les posts :p

 Bon plus serieusement je l'avais lu en effet mais il m'est d'avis que je vais passer au moins 1 mois a passer le lvl1 :p 

 je suis vraiment une quiche c'est genial ca te remet les pieds sur terre .... j'en viendrais presque a embrasser mes collegues windowsiens :p

----------

## Trevoke

Il faut avouer que c'est sympa parce qu'en effet on realise tout ce qu'on ne sait pas, et on peut apprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Perso je galère déjà au level 1... va vite m'enerver de truc...

En plus ça lag énormément, pourtant y a pas grand mon dessus ? c'est telnet qui fait ça ?

----------

## Trevoke

Ca a toujours ete comme ca, mais honnetement je trouve que c'est pas mal comme ca, parce que tu peux pas  te gourer : tiens ca lagge, celui-la c'est hackerslab, je vais peut-etre pas essayer emerge dessus.

C'est quoi le level1? On peut essayer de t'aider sans trop en devoiler.. Au debut c'est galere parce que tu comprends pas trop le truc mais apres c'est galere parce que c'est dur  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Euh, c'est celui avec la commande file et l'indice des 12 livres des prophètes mineurs...

Mais je me débrouillerais, là je suis déjà sur les nerfs pour d'autres raisons extérieures, alors c'est po trop le moment de réfléchir ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Heu.. Je ne me rappelle pas, mais je pense que tu devrais faire une recherche sur internet pour trouver les noms des douzes prophetes et chercher un programme avec ce nom-la. Quelque chose dans ce genre, en tout cas.. 

Il faut apprendre des choses exterieures. Ca, ca t'apprend a faire de la recherche lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Perso je galère déjà au level 1... va vite m'enerver de truc...
> 
> En plus ça lag énormément, pourtant y a pas grand mon dessus ? c'est telnet qui fait ça ?

 

itoo   :Rolling Eyes:   c'est la grosse redescente sur terre... mais bon j vais retenter de m y mettre serieus et lire le man du "vieux" file voir si les bugs me mettent sur la voix... au moins j'ai découvert file qui est excellent (file -s surtout).

----------

## kopp

Trevoke : quand même : c'est bien la premiere chose que j'ai faite, rechercher ces prophètes quand même, mais j'ai pas vu où ça devait me mener, et comme on n'a pas accès à locate, c'est embêtant de rechercher lol !!! Mais je finirai bien par trouver!

@ Enlight : merci, je me sens moins seul, mais bon, je suis pas trop choqué, je savais que je n'avais pas de grandes connaissances lol

----------

## Enlight

bah ls /* grep prenom

ls /*/* grep prenom etc... mais bon si c'est ça le but du jeu ça va me gaver... c'est cache-cache ça!

----------

## Trevoke

find / -name prophete

Et tu disais que tu connaissais 'find' ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

fais-moi un copy/paste du probleme ca fait un an que je l'ai pas vu j'ai oublie moi.

----------

## Enlight

Gnééé Trevoke, tu parles de quoi et à qui?

----------

## Trevoke

Bah je te dis a TOI que tu peux te servir de find pour trouver un nom de prophete dans le disque dur comme ca.

Et je dis a knopp qu'il peut me copy/paste l'enigme parce que je l'ai oubliee moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

En fait, pas besoin de connaitre les noms des prophetes... faites juste un truc similaire à que ce que vous avez fait au niveau précédent (enfin, si vous avez bien fait ce que je pense...)

Bon, faudrait que je m'y remette à ce jeu moi...

----------

## kopp

 *Niveau 1 wrote:*   

>  A computer student named Matthew is doing his C-programming homework. His teacher wanted him to create a program/script that if he types in a path name the program gives him what type of file/drectory it is. He was able to get it easily by using the `file` utility in the Unix-based commands.  However, the flaw lies in this solution. Use this flaw and go on to the next level. HINT-One of 12 books known as the Minor prophets

 

Je connais find aussi, mais j'avoue ne jamais m'en servir, même s'il me semble avoir essayer tout à l'heure

Faudra que je cherche un peu plus...

----------

